# how long did your update take(ota ICS)



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

My wife is updating and its been like 30 min..... any one elses taking forever.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

If your on 3g it will take close to 2 hours. I had to download that update 3 different times and the all too the same amount of time lol it only took around 20 minutes on wifi though

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

